# update world - update system

## moogli

Hallo Leute,

nach einigem rumprobieren mit den Compiler-Optionen habe ich nun 1.4beta ans Laufen gebracht. Bin nun fleissig KDE etc. am emergen.

Nun habe ich aber noch eine Verständnisfrage:

Ein "emerge -u world" bzw. "emerge -u system" führt ja eine Update der installierten Programme bzw. Systemprogramme durch. Was passiert mit den älteren Versionen, die upgedatet werden? Ich denke da bleiben nicht mehr benötigte Dateien auf Platte und werden nicht entfernt. Ist vieleicht erstmal nicht so dramatisch, aber nach einigen Updates wird doch einiges an Plattenplatz verschwendet. Wie kann ich diese nicht mehr benötigten Sachen sicher entfernen, ohne das System in den Orbit zu ballern?

Wie oft sollte man ein "-u system" bzw. "-u world" machen. Gibt es zusätzliche emerge Optionen, die beim Update mit eingeschaltet werden sollten?

Ich danke für Eure Antworten.

Gruß

Moogli

Gruß

Moogli

----------

## dumdey

Hallo mogli,

schau Dir mal die manpage an (man emerge oder emerge --help)

da steht irgendwas von einer -c option. Hab ich aber selbst noch nicht ausprobiert!

Gruß

----------

## nono

Hi,

ein # emerge clean ... hilft da.... Manchmal ist das lesen der Anleitungen auf der Gentoo-Page auch von Vorteil....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao, Nono.

----------

## moogli

Hola,

vielen Dank für den hinweis nono, nur für einen Neuling sind es ein wenig viele Anleitungen am Anfang, die es zu lesen gilt. Gelobe aber Besserung. =;->

Gruss

Moogli

----------

## nono

Hi,

ist nich bös gemeint.. Und ich bin ja auch noch relativ neu, was Gentoo angeht, aber die Frage war irgendwie überflüssig wie ein Kropf, denn das erste, was man macht, wenn man ein neues Paketsystem vorliegen hat ist doch, dass man nach Anleitungen sucht....

Und die sind doch bei Gentoo wirklich gut und verständlich... 

Deshalb mein Ratschlag: auf jeden Fall Installationsguide, Desktopguide und die beiden Portageguides lesen... Alles andere ist fakultativ....   :Wink: 

Viel Spaß,

Nono.

----------

## format c:

Ich meine, dass die --clean bzw. -c Option bei gentoo_1.4_beta die default Einstellung von emerge ist und nicht mehr extra spezifiziert werden muss. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich täusche.

mfg

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Also, ich mach einmal im Monat 

```
emerge sync
```

```
emerge -u world
```

Das reicht völlig aus. Das heisst, ich tu nicht einzelne Pakete updaten.

die 'clean' option bei emerge ist übrigens jetzt standardmässig im

portage aktiviert.. man muss also nicht mehr '-c' oder 'clean' als

Option angeben.   :Smile: 

----------

